# New spot for this weeks Wed. oysters.



## Beachneck (Dec 26, 2008)

Since the Hilton is taking a week off from oysters (completely understandable). Lets meet up at the Bridge Bar in Gulf Breeze this Wednesday. They are doing a free turkey fry here tomorrow so why not take advantage of it. No reason to miss a weekly gathering. 

We'll head back out to the beach next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I will be there. Lookin forward to it :thumbsup:


----------

